# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Nguyên tắc an toàn khi sử dụng đá mài

## nm18385

Thực hiện tốt việc lưu trữ đá mài.
Kiểm tra đá mài trước khi gắn vào máy mài.
Kiểm tra sự tương thích của đá mài với máy trước khi cài vào máy.
Sử dụng máy phải có chắn bảo hộ.
Mặc đồ bảo hộ lao động trước khi dùng máy.
Khi sử dụng nên chạy không tải trong 1 phút trước khi bắt đầu mài cắt.

----------

